# New king rig for beach fishing



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

After reading a few posts on yakkin out baits and king fishing from the surf, I decided to post a new system that WORKS really well for me. For those interested,I hope this is useful to you! If you have any questions i will help any way I can!

REQUIRED GEAR: First and foremost is line capacity. For this setup I prefer 700-800 yds of 30# mono. Using a 4/0 packed with 20# may also work.A very light drag is a must for this rig. Braid is lighter and may help reduce line drag however out of fear of the hooks ripping out on the strike i use mono.

ROD: A tall rod is helpful but i find a very tall rod holder does just as well at keeping as much belly out of the line and clearing the breakers.

TERMINAL GEAR: 1 swimming pool noodle 1 two litre soda bottle 1 clothespin and ballons. A standard pier king rig is also used. anchor weight or very heavy brick.

SETUP: tie a 10ft piece of line to top of soda bottle at neck near top. Thread it through your pool noodle twice to keep it from sliding. Tie this to a plastick clothes pin. The strong ones that already have holes work best.clothes pin should be less than a foot from end of noodle. I make mine almost touching the noodle.float should be around 10 ft from soda bottle.

Put your rod in tall rod holder and yak out your king rig with ballon attatched to leader. Take a rod which you can sling out and set an anchor weight with and set your anchor.Next , cut the anchor line and tie it to the botttle top. Clip your leader in the jaws of the clothespin just like from a pier. It helps to have some one on shore to tighten the slack out but if not you can do it when you yak in. 

The bottle and pool noodle keep the rig floating. Once the line is tightend the baitfish really cant get over your line. The fighting rod line pulls the "anchorline" tight while the fish is suspended. The ballon and noodle prevents the anchor line from going down in the water causing tangles. This rig will work without the bottle but i find it works better with it. As you tighten your line the anchor is attatched via clothespin. Upon strike, the fighting line is release. I have also done this rig with a heavy brick instead of anchor and it worked fine.

Its hard to describe but if you think about it all i hope you will understand. With your line tight(no slack) every thing stays stationary. Baitfish cant come in or go out. From the beach its the only real way ive found to kingfish. Ive tried just ballons but you end up reeling in slack and at times having a baitfish swim all over your line as it bellies. Once this rig is set you can play with the kids or catch other fish.

DRAG MUST BE VERY LOOSE!!. With so much line out hooks can pull easily. I even go to freespool with clicker on as it runs(thumb babysitting spool ofcourse) because all of that line out is heavy on the hookend.

I'll try to explain this better in response to any particular questions. Seems complicated but its very simple and easy to use. Itsa 100% tangle free beach fishing for kings. Be sure to retrieve your bottles and or floaties!!


----------



## RaleighKing (Mar 25, 2008)

Love the idea Pogey M, looks like we are pioneering this type of fishing on these boards. I definitely want to try your setup sometime...


----------



## BigMikeWilliams (Mar 10, 2009)

pogeymoe said:


> Put your rod in tall rod holder and yak out your king rig with ballon attatched to leader. Take a rod which you can sling out and set an anchor weight with and set your anchor.Next , cut the anchor line and tie it to the botttle top. Clip your leader in the jaws of the clothespin just like from a pier. It helps to have some one on shore to tighten the slack out but if not you can do it when you yak in.


That is a pretty sweet concept. The only part that i need a little clarification on is the anchor line. The way i understand it the anchor line is not attached to a rod on shore, just from the weight to the float. so when you get a strike the float and anchor just stays out deep.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Thats correct Mike. The anchor is on out a ways and could be cast from yak or simply yakked out farther and dropped. I cast when i get to where i want the rig. I use a stiff bass rod and 15-20lb test. I then simply grab the line and cut it free from the bass rod. Ive rigged my swim noodles with wire going through it and looped on each end. I simply tie the anchor line to one end. On the other end of the noodle i ran the wire through a clothespin and twisted it. That is pretty much pre-made. Then i take my fighting line and hook it in the clothes pin. Once the slack is out the rig is stationary. Frees you up to play with kids, drink beer(or dr. pepper) and do whatever. You dont have to get out there at day light just to get a spot either!! This set up is dubbed " the noodle rig". It sound difficult but it can honestly be set up in 10 minutes including yak time in and out. Works in rough or calm water. Good luck fishing!! Hopefully this south west mess (wind) will get out of here before the water gets to hot! Then I can noodle rig!!


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

From the way it sounds to me if you are going to cut the anchor line free of the rod couldnt you just roll that line up on the pool noodle and use it again by just dropping from the kayak.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

KB Sportchaser, I dont see why your suggestion wouldnt work. I like getting the anchor on out there a bit. Think of the difference of the weight being atraight down versus way out. The angle you get from it being farther out is beeter than if its closer. No chance of the bait fish swimming around it or it interfering in any way. The way you suggest would eliminate carrying out a rod. 

I actually just made up some noodles for next weekend. I cut one noodle in half to make two. Next i attached a swivel to a 4ft section of 50ish wire. I then ran it the other end through a small piece that i cut off of the noodle, then ran the wire ( through the hole) through the noodle and attatched a clothes pin by running the wire through one hole of the pin and twisting. By running the wire through a little pice of foam, then through the noodle, it keeps the swivel end from just dethreading through the noodle. After more experimenting, I no longer feel there is a need for a soda bottle.

For those who are wondering, the fighting line is attached to the clothes pin the way pier kinggers did it in the old days by simply tying a short piece of string/line to the swivel on the top of the rig. A series of knots provide a knotted clump which is put just inside of the jaws of pin. The modern release clips may work but i wouldnt use any weight at all. The idea is to let the noodle and ballon keep the set up floating high preventing a bait fron tangling rig.

set anchor ANCHOR line through noodle to clothespin (this can be premade OR run anchor line through noodle twice to make it stationary, attatch pin and proceed fighting rod in holder loosen drag and yak out a bait attatch to clothespin remove any slack and kick back. rig is stationary 100% It helps to have a wife or buddy reel in slack if there is alot. shouldnt be any really. I havent had any trouble EXCEPT FOR THESE NEVER ENDING SW WINDS!!!!!LOOOKS LIKE WE'LL HAVE THEM ATLEAST ANOTHER WEEK!!

One thing i was unclear on. If you are using a 6 or 7 ft rood, it helps to use as tall of a rod holder as your height will allow. some run a screw through them to stablize rod and/or add height!! good luck!! let us all know if you get anything using this rig. I have lost a king and got one big shark on this rig. Be cool to see who will be first to actually land a king on the beach using the noodle rig!! I plan to post pics of complete rig and step by step setup when i get back from oak island .....hopefully with fish pics also!! good luck guys/gals!


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

PM,

Cool ideas for the rig!

A question for you.

Do you have issues with boats or other water traffic?

One of the reasons I like using a kite to to get most of the line out of the water.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=68310

Blaine


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Blaine, I did have a boat approach my ballon once but after i waved my arms and yelled they went on. 

I agree about the line. With any line out 200 yds a belly will form. I wonder if braid will reduce this. My thinking is that braid is lighter and has less stretch. Maybe enough stretch when were talking 200 yds out????? Thats the thing i wonder but im worried about pulling hooks. As of now my rigs consist of a 4/0 with 20lb ande (slam full) and a 4/0 full of 17 lb trilene big game. I thought of fillin a6/0 with 30 but ive been to lazy. 

What i learned from the only king run ive had with this set up is forget about the belly in the line. As the king runs i keep the drag very loose. If you thumb the spool the line will pull tight some but its a no-no. Ya just got to accept the belly in the line. The fish wont run as far and i think the reason why is the added drag of so much line out.There is so much stretch in that much line. I need to get the gump to try braid for this i know.

I never tried a kite but under the right conditions im sure it would be fun! Especially with a big fall mullet! Good luck fishing!


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Blaine, I read your post on the kite deal. Oak island is well known for awesome kingfishing. Boats are everywhere there. Most boaters are respectful but they are there alot. Also lots will tell you that oak island faces south. look at google and you can see it depends on where exactly you are. Its more like south east. A south east wind and an east wind mean clean water at oi and is best for the king bite there in my experience. This wind wont allow kite fishing there. A sw,nw, or w wind will but at oi these winds mean muddy water! i would have to pick kure beach or carolina beach as my top picks to try the kite or noodle rig. Im supposed to be at long beach this coming weekend but the weather forecast as of now is partly to mosly crappy for kings or trout. sw and w winds seem to be a plague this year! I may end up flounder fishing in the river and kinging at kure if the wind stays so bad! Please let us all know if you do any good with the kite or noodle rigs. Good luck!!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

If you have the right winds for kite fishing, wouldn't it be simpler to use a ballon/lifesaver rig?


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

i like the ballon myself. The only thing i dont like about ballon riggin is that sometimes the baitfish will wrap around the rig and tangle things up. Not all of the time but sometimes.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Interesting idea moe. I'll be down your way in October (maybe before, we'll see) and I'd love to get a look at this rig up close.

I have tried to figure on a way to king rig from shore. I have read about a one-way slider rig and I'd like to try that for kings. The technique involves a single setup large enough to fight a king and cast 8oz. A 4/0 with 20# line should be sufficient mounted on an OM 12' 6-12 or maybe a CPS 13' 6-10. 

Sling an 8oz Breakaway lead as hard and as far as you can with the setup. You then attach your baited king rig to a one-way slider like this one:










Attach the slider to your main line with the long end pointing to the water. Place your rod in a tall rod holder and let the slider run down the line. The design of the slider is such that it can only run one way on the line. It will slide towards the weight, but if the waves try to push it back in it will lock on the main line. If you wanted to keep the bait on the surface you could add a float somewhere on the rig.

When a king hits the bait it will run until it gets to the weight like with a Jackson rig. You could even rig it up so the weight would break off like the Ulua fishermen in Hawaii.

Evan


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

pogeymoe said:


> Blaine, I read your post on the kite deal. Oak island is well known for awesome kingfishing. Boats are everywhere there. Most boaters are respectful but they are there alot. Also lots will tell you that oak island faces south. look at google and you can see it depends on where exactly you are. Its more like south east. A south east wind and an east wind mean clean water at oi and is best for the king bite there in my experience. This wind wont allow kite fishing there. A sw,nw, or w wind will but at oi these winds mean muddy water! i would have to pick kure beach or carolina beach as my top picks to try the kite or noodle rig. Im supposed to be at long beach this coming weekend but the weather forecast as of now is partly to mosly crappy for kings or trout. sw and w winds seem to be a plague this year! I may end up flounder fishing in the river and kinging at kure if the wind stays so bad! Please let us all know if you do any good with the kite or noodle rigs. Good luck!!


PM,

I was not very clear. The way I use a kite is to add elevation so that a trolley rig can be used from the beach. The wind direction is irrelevant, as long as it is not too strong, too weak, or too abrupt in changing direction, it works. The kite only suspends the rig, so onshore, offshore, or crosswinds are OK.

Does that clear things up at all?

Blaine


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

ooohh, cool! i see now! Thats a good idea! The kite just keeps it up.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like a really really Fun Rig to fish With. My brother Wants to try this So I guess i will haev to add this to my Fishing Arsernal. Going to make some of these rigs up for next time I go to NC. Looks like I am going to be a Bait yacking fool.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Nascarfan1975 (May 30, 2010)

*Hey... don't blame me.*



TimKan7719 said:


> Sounds like a really really Fun Rig to fish With. My brother Wants to try this So I guess i will haev to add this to my Fishing Arsernal. Going to make some of these rigs up for next time I go to NC. Looks like I am going to be a Bait yacking fool.
> Tight Lines,
> Tim


I just thought that it would be more fun than standing on a pier fighting for position. But it dont matter to me:fishing:
Should find out tomorrow when can go next.....


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Interesting idea moe. I'll be down your way in October (maybe before, we'll see) and I'd love to get a look at this rig up close.
> 
> I have tried to figure on a way to king rig from shore. I have read about a one-way slider rig and I'd like to try that for kings. The technique involves a single setup large enough to fight a king and cast 8oz. A 4/0 with 20# line should be sufficient mounted on an OM 12' 6-12 or maybe a CPS 13' 6-10.
> 
> ...


Seems you would also need to yak this out? was that supposed to be implied? By The looks of the rig in the pic it looks like you could take the anchor rod out w/ you in the yak & leave the fighting rod @ shore, then without much hassle attach the 1-way to the anchor after you cast the anchor out.


----------



## Nascarfan1975 (May 30, 2010)

*I like this slider......*



kingfisherman23 said:


> Interesting idea moe. I'll be down your way in October (maybe before, we'll see) and I'd love to get a look at this rig up close.
> 
> I have tried to figure on a way to king rig from shore. I have read about a one-way slider rig and I'd like to try that for kings. The technique involves a single setup large enough to fight a king and cast 8oz. A 4/0 with 20# line should be sufficient mounted on an OM 12' 6-12 or maybe a CPS 13' 6-10.
> 
> ...


I just got done making on out of some scrap 14 ga galv steel wire I had. I did not have a swivel to use but, I tell you I am liking this slider not only would it stop waves from push bait back up the line it would stop your bait from running back up the line. Hopefully with in the next two weeks I'll be down at Ft. Fisher to try this out. I guess Monday I will have to pick up some swivels


----------



## Nascarfan1975 (May 30, 2010)

*Not so good,*

I was wrong it did not work as I thought, forgot to counter balance the weight of the fish or bait.....


----------

